# version



## fbn (Jul 8, 2010)

what's difference between full bsd and pc version
will be installing on home pc


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 8, 2010)

You mean between Freebsd and PcBSD?
PC-BSD is geared towards desktop use, while FreeBSD has been created with server use in mind. Other differences are:
PC-BSD is based on FreeBSD and the KDE desktop environment
PC-BSD is installed by a graphical installer, rather than FreeBSDâ€™s text based installer, Sysinstall. However, work in underway to create a graphical installer for FreeBSD 
PC-BSD installs a number of pre-installed applications, whereas FreeBSD lets you choose your own applications
PC-BSD supports all the standard packaging systems provided by FreeBSD (PKG, Ports, source) as well as its own PBI package system (see Package Management)
PC-BSDâ€™s kernel has been recompiled with some configuration tweaks to better suit it for desktop use
PC-BSD comes pre-configured with a number of automatic scripts (i.e. to connect (mount) digital cameras or USB memory sticks etc) that only work in KDE.
So, if you want Gnome desktop environment instead of KDE, for the time being, you will have to install FreeBSD with Gnome or manually install Gnome onto PC-BSD.
Be very careful when you install Gnome onto PC-BSD, since most, if not all, PC-BSD tools, which are KDE based, will not work.


> However, work in underway to create a graphical installer for FreeBSD


I am against that. IMO FreeBSD's installer is easy and should not be easier.


----------



## fbn (Jul 8, 2010)

*pcbsd*

that was the question
we will go with pcbsd
it's made for it and we do have a desktop
the graphical interface installer sounds good too
don't mind default app's
plenty of disk space
one of these days we'll find out what a server is


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 8, 2010)

But don't forget that also Freebsd can be used as a desktop.
Just you must do more configurations because you have more choises 
For example, you will decide the window manager or the desktop environment, the programs and the tools you need etc.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 8, 2010)

PC-BSD is a toy airplane.
FreeBSD is a box of Legos.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 8, 2010)

Well i think this is the best answer


----------

